# MOB self rescue



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

So this French commercial fisherman falls overboard but hangs onto some gear while the boat on AP takes him back to harbor where he is rescued.

Quite a story, VERY lucky guy.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-46700355


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

hpeer said:


> So this French commercial fisherman falls overboard but hangs onto some gear while the boat on AP takes him back to harbor where he is rescued.
> 
> Quite a story, VERY lucky guy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-46700355


That reminds me of another VERY lucky sailor up on Lake Ontario. The news article only tells half of the story (https://www.niagara-gazette.com/new...cle_05ce491e-2f7a-51e6-8bbc-c1e2b07bebe7.html). The rest of the story, if I remember it correctly, is from my sailmaker (who is also the sailmaker of the man who went overboard) and friend who spoke to the sailor. Apparently he was standing up on the stern taking pictures of the large waves when he went over. Luckily, he was wearing an LTE watch (of course he should have had a PLB, VHF, and not been standing in such a precarious position too) and made the call on it. Further, his auto pilot was set to a waypoint at his slip, which is of course behind a breakwater. But, after he was deposited on shore by the Coast Guard, his boat had gently run aground before being foundered on the breakwater and was just outside his marina, awaiting his return.

He should have purchased a lottery ticket that day as well.


----------

